# Rrod!!!



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

just like rape, I thought it would never happen to me, but it has









just checked reciept 21/09/2006 - not had a bad innings! out of warranty though :tumbleweed:

Fix it or Binlad and buy an Elite?

drew


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

May as well have a go at fixing it Drew, got nowt to lose :thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

i sent myne off a few weeks ago, they picke up on the monday, by wed it was in frankfurt, by thurs it was repaired and on its way back, by mon it was waiting at home for me, best service ive had, ever!

Free repair aswel if your console is within 3 years old, didnt pay a penny


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

MattDuffy88 said:


> May as well have a go at fixing it Drew, got nowt to lose :thumb:


Cheers, yeh deffo.............erm How?   Heard about the towel trick but that's only temporary...don't want to spend a load on parts

Surely a bucket of water and a sponge will fix it? Fixed everything when I was little 

drew


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i did manage it myself on my old xbox. got it working, put the case back on and it stopped again. binned it in the end and bought another.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Elite FTW!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumb:



Deano said:


> YouTube- XBOX 360 Repair Guide - #1 Opening the Case
> 
> YouTube- XBOX 360 Repair Guide - #2 Preparing for the X-Clamp Fix
> 
> ...


Thanks Deano, seems a good fix - is this what they would do when you send it back to them in Germany?

Also where did you get your kit from? Cheers

drew


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I fixed a RROD Xobox the other day using the method above, its pretty easy, you can get all the bits you need from a well known auction site, cost me about £3, its definately worth a try before you go out and buy an Elite


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

have you registered it online yet? If not, i think the warrenty begins from the point that you register it online. . . 

Even if you have it maybe worth a call to microsoft to send it off anyway, they may still do it for free.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

buckas said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Deano, seems a good fix - is this what they would do when you send it back to them in Germany?
> 
> ...


i got the clamp from fleabay and the cpu stuff from scan.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Needs a clean said:


> Elite FTW!!!


My Elite got the E74 error last month. Don't think they're indestructible.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Only need the solder reflowing we can do that hear. My tip would be to use a heatgun on the chip that is the problem, if that doesnt work chances are there wasnt enough solder on there to start with or the board has warped too much.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Happened to my brothers xbox I bought him last christmas. Was pretty new, only about 5 months old, and it got the rrod. I was fed up and for some reason I slapped it. Suddenly turned itself green and we never saw a red light again. Still going strong now, touch wood.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Happened to my brothers xbox I bought him last christmas. Was pretty new, only about 5 months old, and it got the rrod. I was fed up and for some reason I slapped it. Suddenly turned itself green and we never saw a red light again. Still going strong now, touch wood.


Haha, that's my first port of call as well. If in doubt, give it a clout :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

His is an arcade but one of the later ones with hdmi, have they changed the internals recently to try and stop rrod? Or do they still consoles not fit for purpose?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i personally fixed my first xbox, bought the kit of ebay and followed the destructions, it really is a piece of pi$$ tbh you dont even need the video. im confident i could do it again without any guide or instructions!

good luck on fixing, you'll be fine!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

which kit did you get fordy? i can see there's a lot of different ones, some with bolts instead of screws etc


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

have ordered one of these


```
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XBOX-360-RROD-REPAIR-KIT-X-CLAMP-XCLAMP-FIX-E-74-ERROR_W0QQitemZ160380537266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_VideoGames_VideoGameAccessories_VideoGameAccessories_JN?hash=item25576cc9b2#ht_3926wt_1165
```
see how it goes


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

buckas said:


> have ordered one of these
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


sorry i never got back to you, but that is the exact kit i ordered myself, just follow the instructions and you cant go wrong...if at first it doesnt work..leave the fan off and let the xbox overheat again then restart it!

when i did it, one problem i had which was stupid of me, i tested the rrod with just the power cable and kept getting 3 red rings, but then i plugged in the other cable and laughed at myself!

you will enjoy doing it and you feel great about yourself when you get it right!
have fun!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mate, I know how you feel, I'm on my 5 (os is it 6th now???) console, when it happened most recently my warrany had finally run out, so what I did was buy an elite, then sold my RRoD's console on ebay, went for about £30, sold the harddrive which went for about £20, sold the controller for about £12 and the component cable went for a £5er or so. All in all about £60-65 after fee's etc

Then my elite came with 3 big games I think Fifa 10 and two others which all sold for £30 each!! and that was that, I upgraded to an elite and it cost me maybe £20 in total.

Plus it was no effort at all and I now have a working console for the next 3 years guaranteed.



Hope this helps


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> sorry i never got back to you, but that is the exact kit i ordered myself, just follow the instructions and you cant go wrong...if at first it doesnt work..leave the fan off and let the xbox overheat again then restart it!
> 
> when i did it, one problem i had which was stupid of me, i tested the rrod with just the power cable and kept getting 3 red rings, but then i plugged in the other cable and laughed at myself!
> 
> ...





Eddy said:


> Mate, I know how you feel, I'm on my 5 (os is it 6th now???) console, when it happened most recently my warrany had finally run out, so what I did was buy an elite, then sold my RRoD's console on ebay, went for about £30, sold the harddrive which went for about £20, sold the controller for about £12 and the component cable went for a £5er or so. All in all about £60-65 after fee's etc
> 
> Then my elite came with 3 big games I think Fifa 10 and two others which all sold for £30 each!! and that was that, I upgraded to an elite and it cost me maybe £20 in total.
> 
> ...


Cheers guys, might end up doing that Eddy - worth a bash for £4 though :thumb:

drew


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Fixed mine myself, but ended up doing it once a week! Bought an elite instead, fixed the old one again, whacked an intercooler on it and gave it my little bro.


----------

